# Obsessed with bewbies.



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

Why am I obsessed with bewbies? C cup or better. I go on google sometime to look at natural bewbies. There is a song by Rodney Carrington that says: "show them to me." Funny song.

I am not asking to show them. Just wanted to see if anyone else, man or woman are obsessed with them too? :scratchhead:


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm generally obsessed with the female body especially my wife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pleiades72 (Dec 28, 2012)

I will have to be the newbie bewbie man.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I know a man that is obsessed with mine.


----------



## itsmesteveb72 (Dec 27, 2012)

Holland said:


> I know a man that is obsessed with mine.


Is it your hubby?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

itsmesteveb72 said:


> Is it your hubby?


My partner yes, he gets free access to them whenever he wants  

Here is a question for the men, my ex didn't like me showing any cleavage.
My SO has no problem with me showing some cleavage, in fact he is all for it.

Generally do men like or dislike their wife/partner showing some boob? I am talking about it being tasteful and not "in your face" sort of cleavage.


----------



## itsmesteveb72 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tasteful is okay to me. You know they are there. Too much gets me looking that is for sure.

Question. I wanted to put pictures of myself on my profile, besides the profile picture. Can I do that and how? Do I have to have so many post or time in.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife's cleavage is wonderful. I don't mind her beautifying the environment a bit. Doesn't bother me at all. I'm proud of her and secure in her love.


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

Holland said:


> My partner yes, he gets free access to them whenever he wants
> 
> Here is a question for the men, my ex didn't like me showing any cleavage.
> My SO has no problem with me showing some cleavage, in fact he is all for it.
> ...


Holland, 

My wife does not have large breasts, more like c-, so she does not have a lot of cleavage without a push up but they are perky and a great shape. I love her showing them off and it helps she does not like bras. The best is the "slinky" type acetate material. We have a collection of those those t shirts we bought 15 years ago that are thinner than the Slinky brand. She looks fantastic. She will not go out in public in completely sheer shirts but as long as they are opaque, and it is not a "mom" function has not problem with it. 

I feel that as long as woman does not wear a L or S cup a bra is not necessary and can let the world enjoy the beautiful sight. She has always wanted an enhancement but my fear is that she would then feel the need to wear a bra to cover them up. Women have nipples and should not be ashamed of that fact.


(Size L = long S= sag)


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not ashamed of my nipples either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Holland said:


> My partner yes, he gets free access to them whenever he wants
> 
> Here is a question for the men, my ex didn't like me showing any cleavage.
> My SO has no problem with me showing some cleavage, in fact he is all for it.
> ...


I am a "leg man"...but I sure do appreciate my wife's beautiful cleavage. I don't mind her showing her charms. She always is very tasteful when she shows some cleavage. I do love when she goes without a bra...and there is some natural "sway and bounce" with a hint of nipple....now that is extremely sexy to me!!!!! I love her curves....I wish she would show them in public more.


----------

